# cannot enter X using the customized kernel



## sw2wolf (Feb 10, 2010)

After the NVIDIA Logo, the screen becomes black and FB 8.0 cannot respond to any key striking ! 
However, the GENERIC kernel works great without the NVIDIA Logo.


```
>ls -l /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/MYKERNEL 
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  22  2  9 16:16 /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/MYKERNEL@ -> /home/sw2wolf/MYKERNEL

>cat /home/sw2wolf/MYKERNEL

cpu I686_CPU
ident MYKERNEL

options SCHED_ULE
options PREEMPTION
options INET
options INET6
options SCTP
options FFS 
options SOFTUPDATES
options UFS_ACL
options UFS_DIRHASH
options UFS_GJOURNAL
options MD_ROOT

options PROCFS
options PSEUDOFS
options GEOM_PART_GPT
options GEOM_LABEL
options COMPAT_43TTY
options COMPAT_FREEBSD4
options COMPAT_FREEBSD5
options COMPAT_FREEBSD6
options COMPAT_FREEBSD7
options SCSI_DELAY=5000
options KTRACE
options STACK
options SYSVSHM
options SYSVMSG
options SYSVSEM
options P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES
options _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING
options PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128

options KBD_INSTALL_CDEV
options HWPMC_HOOKS
options AUDIT
options MAC
options FLOWTABLE

options SMP
device apic

device cpufreq

device acpi
#device eisa
device pci

device ata
device atadisk
#device ataraid
device atapicd
#device atapifd
#device atapist
options ATA_STATIC_ID

device ahb
device ahc
options AHC_REG_PRETTY_PRINT

device ahd
options AHD_REG_PRETTY_PRINT

device amd
device hptiop
device isp

device mpt

device sym
device trm

device adv
device adw
device aha
device aic
device bt

device ncv
device nsp
device stg

device scbus
device ch
device da
device sa
device cd
device pass
device ses

device atkbdc
device atkbd
device psm

device vga
device splash

device sc
device agp
device pmtimer

device uart # Generic UART driver

device de
device em
device igb
device ixgb
device le
device ti
device txp
device vx

device miibus
device ae
device age
device alc
device ale
device bce
device bfe
device bge
device dc
device et
device fxp
device jme
device lge
device msk
device nfe
device nge

device pcn
device re
device rl
device sf
device sis
device sk
device ste
device stge
device tl # Texas Instruments ThunderLAN
device tx # SMC EtherPower II (83c170 ``EPIC'')
device vge # VIA VT612x gigabit Ethernet
device vr # VIA Rhine, Rhine II
device wb # Winbond W89C840F
device xl # 3Com 3c90x (``Boomerang'', ``Cyclone'')

# ISA Ethernet NICs. pccard NICs included.
device cs # Crystal Semiconductor CS89x0 NIC
# 'device ed' requires 'device miibus'
device ed # NE[12]000, SMC Ultra, 3c503, DS8390 cards
device ex # Intel EtherExpress Pro/10 and Pro/10+
device ep # Etherlink III based cards
device fe # Fujitsu MB8696x based cards
device ie # EtherExpress 8/16, 3C507, StarLAN 10 etc.
device sn # SMC's 9000 series of Ethernet chips
device xe # Xircom pccard Ethernet

device loop # Network loopback
device random # Entropy device
device ether # Ethernet support
device tun # Packet tunnel.
device pty # BSD-style compatibility pseudo ttys
device md # Memory "disks"
device gif # IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling
device faith # IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
device firmware # firmware assist module

device bpf # Berkeley packet filter

# USB support
device uhci # UHCI PCI->USB interface
device ohci # OHCI PCI->USB interface
device ehci # EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device usb # USB Bus (required)
#device udbp # USB Double Bulk Pipe devices
device uhid # "Human Interface Devices"
device ukbd # Keyboard
device ulpt # Printer
#device umass # Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device ums # Mouse
device urio # Diamond Rio 500 MP3 player

# USB Serial devices
device u3g # USB-based 3G modems (Option, Huawei, Sierra)
device uark # Technologies ARK3116 based serial adapters
device ubsa # Belkin F5U103 and compatible serial adapters
device uftdi # For FTDI usb serial adapters
device uipaq # Some WinCE based devices
device uplcom # Prolific PL-2303 serial adapters
device uslcom # SI Labs CP2101/CP2102 serial adapters
device uvisor # Visor and Palm devices
device uvscom # USB serial support for DDI pocket's PHS

# USB Ethernet, requires miibus
device aue # ADMtek USB Ethernet
device axe # ASIX Electronics USB Ethernet
device cdce # Generic USB over Ethernet
device cue # CATC USB Ethernet
device kue # Kawasaki LSI USB Ethernet
device rue # RealTek RTL8150 USB Ethernet
device udav # Davicom DM9601E USB
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2010)

sw2wolf said:
			
		

> After the NVIDIA Logo, the screen becomes black and FB 8.0 cannot respond to any key striking !



Sticky: Configuring X - read before you ask questions


----------



## sw2wolf (Feb 10, 2010)

It is OK after deleting /etc/X11/xorg.conf


----------

